# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Tri tundimet e jezu krishtit në shkretëtirë

## NoName

*TRI TUNDIMET E JEZU KRISHTIT NË SHKRETËTIRË*

Për ti spjeguar tundimet e Jezu Krishtit i cili jetoi këto ditë në shkretëtirë  në tundim që ne mund ta tejkalojmë duke u lutur, duke agjëruar dhe duke bërë lëmoshë. Këto mendime mund të na ndihmojnë që të kuptojmë më në thellësi kuptimin e Krezhmëve.

_Mbi të gjitha shkretëtira, aty ku Jezu Krishti tërheqët, është vendi i qetësisë, i varfërisë, aty njeriu është i kufizuar nga mbështetjet materiale dhe gjendet pranë pyetjeve thelbsore të ekzistencës, dhe kështu është i shtyrë të shkojë në esenciale dhe pikërisht për këtë i është më lehtë ta takojë Zotin. 
Por, shkretëtira është edhe vendi i vdekjes, sepse aty ku nuk ka ujë nuk ka as jetë, dhe është vendi i vetmisë, në të cilën njeriu ndjen tundimin në mënyrë më të dukshme. 
Jezu Krishti shkon në shkretëtirë, dhe aty ai pëson tundimin që ta lejë jetën e treguar nga Zoti për të ndjekur rrugë të tjera më të lehta dhe më botërore. 
Dhe kështu Ai ngarkohet nga tundimet tona, ai bartë mbi Vete ligshtitë tona, për ta fituar djallin dhe të hapet kah Zoti, pra, ecja e kthimit tonë të vazhdueshëm.
_

----------


## NoName

*TUNDIMI I PARË*

_Të reflektojmë apo të mendojmë mbi tundimet që Krishti ishte i kapluar në shkretëtirë, është një ftesë për secilin nga ne që të përgjigjemi me një pyetje thelbsore: çka është me të vërtetë me rëndësi në jetën time? Në tundimin e parë, djalli propozin Krishtit të shëndërrojë një gurë në bukë që ta shuaj urinë.  Jezusi me forcë i përgjigjet që njeriu jeton edhe nga buka, por jo vetëm nga buka: pa përgjigje të urisë për drejtësi, për uri për Zotin, njeriu nuk mund të shpëtohet!.
_

----------


## NoName

*TUNDIMI I DYTË*

_Në tundimin e dytë, djalli propozin Jezu Krishtit rrugën e pushtetit: e shpien në lartësi në mal dhe i ofron zotërimin e botës;  por nuk është kjo rruga e Zotit: Jezu Krishti e ka të çartë shumë mirë që nuk është pushteti i kësaj bote ajo e cila e shpëton botën, por pushteti i Kryqit, i Pervujtërisë, i Dashurisë.
_

----------


## NoName

*TUNDIMI I TRETË*

_Në tundimin e tretë, djalli propozon Krishtit që të hudhët nga maja e Tempullit te Jeruzalemit dhe le të shpëtohet nga Zoti nëprmjet Engjëjve të vet, që të bëjë diqka senzacionale që ta venë në provë Zotin; por përgjigja është ajo e Zotit, që vet Zoti nuk është një gjë që ne mund ti vejmë kushte: Zoti është gjithçka!_

*Pra, nuk ka Pashkë pa Krezhme!*

_Një pyetje: A është Zoti, zotëria i jetës time, apo jam unë i vetvetës?_

Përgjigja: _Cili pra është thelbi i tri tundimeve të cilat tundohet Jezu Krishti? Pra, është propozimi i strumentalizimit të Zotit, të përdorët sipas intereseve personale, për lavdi personale dhe për suksese personale. Pra, të vëhet vetvetja para Zotit. Pra, duhet të mundim tundimet e të jemi ata që e vejnë Zotin në vend të parë gjithmonë. E tërë kjo, na kërkon shpresë, fe dhe dashuri.._

_Thirrje: Kisha në thërret të gjithëve të agjërojmë nga ushqimet dhe nga pijet (in memoriam të Krishtit), të marrim pjesë në Udhën e Kryqit  të jetës tonë të pendohemi të rrefehemi të kthehemi, sa nuk është vonë._

----------

